# NAS Pensacola



## Gotta Gaff 'Em (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey just got stationed here for school and was wondering whats available on the base beaches and piers. Im used to fishing inlets back home in virginia so im no rookie. Just lookin to see whats available this time of year here and where around the base I should focus my efforts.

Thanks for the replies.
Ben


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

If you have access there is good fishing on base, if they still let u fish there. Blackwater bay south of I-10 is my favorite spot, along the grass. Live shrimp on a popping cork is decent this time of year


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

http://naspensacola-mwr.com/water/basefishing.html

The highlighted area around Sherman Cove is pretty good. I've fly fished the area highlighted to the west but haven't had much luck. Good looking grass flats there so I would still suggest giving it a shot. Seems too good not to hold fish.


----------



## Softballmasher (Oct 24, 2012)

*We fish on base!!!*

Me and my buddy are civil service and fish on base quit a bit. In the summer, the back gate is one of the best grass flats around! Tons of specks, redfish, spanish macks, etc. Also at the point area they catch snapper, redfish and sharks frequently. ENJOY PCOLA!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Check w/ the folks @ Sherman Cove on fishing areas too, if you haven't yet.
+1 on the Sherman Cove area, also offer:
surf fishing from the icw cut near lake frederic-all kinds of bait stealers et al there; 
sea walls;
alpha pier when its advertised as open
Catch 'em up.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Gotta Gaff 'Em said:


> Hey just got stationed here for school and was wondering whats available on the base beaches and piers. Im used to fishing inlets back home in virginia so im no rookie. Just lookin to see whats available this time of year here and where around the base I should focus my efforts.
> 
> Thanks for the replies.
> Ben


Give me a call sometime (760) 458-3520 and ill put you on some good fishing on base and around the base.


----------



## Gotta Gaff 'Em (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks for all the info..... workin on getting some of my gear shipped down to me so I can get in on the game


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

You should consider investing is a kayak, should be plenty of used ones out there from former students and it will extend your possibilities to catch fish many times over!


----------

